
Ask HN: What is the 1 attribute colleagues should have to make workplace better? - nethsix
Examples:
* Understand the difference between facts, and opinions, when presenting arguments
* Don&#x27;t constantly underestimate the time taken to finish a specific task
======
Engr-Student
I can't ask that they all be able in 1 day to create without aid, internet, or
reference from a 286 and command line interface the source and compiled code
for Mindows 2020. It is a wish that is unrealizable.

Realizable is a commitment to set aside personality and personal agenda to
realize the maximum delivery of value to the organization.

~~~
nethsix
Thanks. You would definitely make the great colleague/leader, and I would hire
you!

